# Komentare zu: Foren von der Anzeige bei Neue Beiträge ausschließen



## Dok (14. Oktober 2006)

Hier können Kommentare zu dem Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1320339#post1320339
 abgegeben werden.


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Foren von der Anzeige bei Neue Beiträge ausschließen*

Moin Moin ,
hab ich gerade mal ausprobiert und finde es nicht schlecht Martin super Idee

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Jirko (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Foren von der Anzeige bei Neue Beiträge ausschließen*

nabend martin #h

besteht denn auch die möglichkeit, mehrere foren- und unterforen auszublenden? sicherlich ja - mhm? kann ja sein, daß ich´n büschn gaga bin, aber bei geht nur entweder oder *grummelgrummel* #h


----------



## Dok (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Foren von der Anzeige bei Neue Beiträge ausschließen*

Ja klar geht das. Dazu beim auswählen einfach "Strg" gedrückt halten!


----------



## Jirko (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Foren von der Anzeige bei Neue Beiträge ausschließen*

#t #d |supergri #6


----------



## Locke (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Foren von der Anzeige bei Neue Beiträge ausschließen*

Boooaaahhh  Dok!

Hättest Du nicht Amazone würde ich Dich glatt vom Fleck wech heiraten! :q

#6  #6  #6

Klasse Sache, bin restlos begeistert.

Gruss Locke


----------



## fluefiske (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Foren von der Anzeige bei Neue Beiträge ausschließen*

Hallo Dok !
Eine 1+,setzen


----------



## Chani04 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Foren von der Anzeige bei Neue Beiträge ausschließen*

Mei mei mei ich hab das doch erst jetzt gesehen....Schäm....
Okay dann Entschuldigt meine Anfrage, nun weis ich wieso und wie ich es ändern kann.
Habt Ihr Klasse gemacht!!!!

Lieben gruß
Germaine


----------



## vaaberg (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Komentare zu: Foren von der Anzeige bei Neue Beiträge ausschließen*

|bla: |bla: 
....hab mich grade in einem anderen Forum ausgeschleimt, das es so nicht weitergehen kann. Man muss sich erst durch viele Seiten ackern um an das gewünschte zu kommen.....#q 

..und dann finde ich Dok´s Hinweise.

Asche auf meine Haupt !
Bitte entschuldigen se mehrmals.


----------

